# motor help



## moark (Aug 1, 2014)

This is probably not the correct place for this but I'm from St.Louis and I know there are some locals here. I have compression problems on my 1996 50 hp 4 stroke Merc with a jet. I have the head off but I need to find a place locally that will do a valve job and machine work. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

